# Michigans Metro Beach is Last Stop for BRP Ultimate Playground Tour



## Outdoor Hub (Aug 10, 2011)

BRP is showcasing the complete BRP product portfolio and offering free test rides at the last stop of its Ultimate Playground Demo Tour from September 22 to 25 at the Metro Beach Metropark in Detroit, Michigan.

The Ultimate Playground Demo Tour provides more products to view, interactive displays, on-site product specialists and more time and flexibility to look around, while getting a first-hand experience at actually driving the product of choice in a safe and dynamic environment.

From September 22 to 25, 2011, at the Metro Beach Metropark, an off-road course will be created for Can-Am ATVs and side-by-side vehicles and roadsters will have a course in the main parking. Sea-Doo boats and watercraft and Evinrude outboard engines will be accessible from the docks off Metro Beach. In addition, the event will be showcasing 2012 Ski-Doo snowmobiles.

Customers have been asking for a place where they can see all the BRP products at one time and use the units under the conditions they were meant to be enjoyed, stated Bernard Guy, vice-president of Sales and Marketing for Can-Am. Those who take time out of their busy schedules or travel long distances expect more. We deliver that.










To pre-register or for more information on the Ultimate Playground Demo Tour, visit www.BRPdemotour.comor call 1-855-RSVP-4-UP.

The Ultimate Playground Demo Tour is held in conjunction with the second annual Boating & Outdoor Festival at Metro Beach Metropark also from September 22 to 25, 2011. For more information, visit www.boatingandoutdoorfest.com.

Bombardier Recreational Products Inc. (BRP), a privately-held company, is a world leader in the design, development, manufacturing, distribution and marketing of motorised recreational vehicles. Its portfolio of brands and products includes: Ski-Doo and Lynx snowmobiles, Sea-Doo watercraft and boats, Evinrude and Johnson outboard engines, Can-Am all-terrain and side-by-side vehicles and roadsters, as well as Rotax engines. BRP products are distributed in more...


More...


Michigan-Sportsman.com is an Outdoor Hub partner


----------

